# [gelöst] Youtube-Video downloader

## scurrell

http://download.cnet.com/Freemake-Video-Downloader/3000-2071_4-75218130.html

Gibt es sowas auch für Linux ?

Ich hab zwar das hier gefunden:> http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/1040

Allerdings bin ich etwas <out of english>

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen ?

----------

## michael_w

Vielleicht mal das probieren: http://www.downloadhelper.net/

Gibts als Add-on für FF.

----------

## franzf

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> http://download.cnet.com/Freemake-Video-Downloader/3000-2071_4-75218130.html
> 
> Gibt es sowas auch für Linux ?
> 
> Ich hab zwar das hier gefunden:> http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/1040
> ...

 

```
emerge youtube-dl
```

dem übergibst du immer die URL, wie sie im Browser in der Adressleiste angezeigt wird, also z.B. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-dce6QmVAQ

```
youtube-dl https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-dce6QmVAQ
```

lädt das ding runter

```
youtube-dl --list-formats https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-dce6QmVAQ
```

zeigt dir die verfügbaren Formate für das Video

```
youtube-dl -f 135+140 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-dce6QmVAQ
```

lädt das video als mp4 in 854x480 mit 128k m4a audio runter. So kannst du die aktuell für das Video angegebenen audio+video-Formate kombinieren - oder nur video oder audio runterladen.

Gibt noch mehr Optionen (->man-page lesen), aber das ist das wichtigste was du wissen willst  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wenn man Chrome oder Chromium nutzt, dann möchte Google das ja nicht im eigenen Store. Was ich da an AddOns extern gefunden habe war dann doch eher von zweifelhafter Natur. Es gibt auch clipgrab. Da übergibt man auch die URL, kann dann aber die Formate per Menü wählen. Hat aber den Nachteil, das es bei einem Download bei mir sehr oft hängt.

----------

## oliver2104

Da würde ich dem Rat von michael_w folgen.

 *Quote:*   

> Vielleicht mal das probieren: http://www.downloadhelper.net/

 

Dieses Add-On für FireFox funktioniert beinahe immer, im Gegensatz zu youtube-dl.

----------

## kurisu

Zwar bin ich nur Gelegenheitsuser in Sachen Multimedia, jedoch hatte ich mit youtube-dl bislang niemals Probleme, abgesehen von veralteten Versionen. Für stable Anwender wie mich ist es daher wichtig die aktuelle Version zu fahren. Ein Eintrag in /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords ist also nötig. Mit der jeweils aktuellen stable Version hatte ich auch Schwierigkeiten. Ansonsten ist diese Lösung zumindest nach meinen Erfahrungen allen Anderen überlegen. DownloadHelper tut es aber ganz gewiss auch und mag für Dich die bessere Lösung sein.

----------

## musv

Das Downloadhelper-Addon hat noch den Vorteil, dass es noch mit anderen Seiten, z. B. Vimeo funktioniert.

----------

## franzf

 *musv wrote:*   

> Das Downloadhelper-Addon hat noch den Vorteil, dass es noch mit anderen Seiten, z. B. Vimeo funktioniert.

 

youtube-dl funktioniert auch mit vimeo.

Ich hatte früher auch ein firefox-addon am Laufen. Das hatte damals zur Folge, dass firefox ordentlich CPU-Leistung verbrauchte. Addon deaktiviert und alles war wieder i.O. Keine Ahnung ob das noch immer ein Problem ist.

Youtube-dl aus ~arch jedenfalls läuft hier ohne Probleme.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich nutze youtube-dl manchmal, um einen Kompletten Kanal am Stück runterzuladen. Was dabei nervt, ist die Tatsache, dass youtube-dl am Ende des Namens vor dem Punkt Buchstabenmüll anhängt. Leider ändern sich die Buchstaben. Das bedeutet, dass dann manche Videos doppelt heruntergeladen werden, wenn man den Download erneut startet. Normaler weise werden ja schon vorhandene Viedos übersprungen.

Kann man das irgendwie abstellen?

Und wie gesagt, man kann mit youtube-dl von jeglichen Seiten Videos herunterladen. Z.B. auch Dailymotion und was es da sonst so gibt. Die URL wird auf eingebettete Videos hin untersucht. Es funktioniert bei jeder Seite, bei der ich es bislang versucht habe.

----------

## kurisu

Ja, youtube-dl ist mittlerweile in der Tat extrem vielseitig. Der Befehl

```
youtube-dl --list-extractors
```

listet alle unterstützten Seiten auf.

Besonders gut gefällt mir auch, dass man mittels Option -f den konkreten Download sehr selektiv bestimmen kann. Gerade das macht es für mich gegenüber anderen Tools überlegen.

@Klaus: Trotz jahrelanger Anwendung muss ich gestehen, noch nie einen ganzen Kanal herunter geladen zu haben. Kann dazu also leider nichts sagen. Bei einzelnen Files ist die Namensgebung für mich ohnehin nicht von Bedeutung, weil ich das i.d.R. mit ffmpeg verarbeite, mithin sowieso ein neuer Dateiname gewählt wird.

----------

## scurrell

Das AddOn wird von Seamonkey leider nicht akzeptiert.

Bei GoogleChrome kann ich zwar das AddOn installieren, doch passiert nichts.

Rechtsclick-> Copy link URl -> 

Wenn ich dann auf den 3er-Ballon klicke=no media selected

youtube-dl funktioniert einwandfrei. Nur der vlc hat mit den mp4 so seine Probleme.

( In Scheiben geschnittenes, versetztes Bild )

----------

## franzf

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> youtube-dl funktioniert einwandfrei. Nur der vlc hat mit den mp4 so seine Probleme.
> 
> ( In Scheiben geschnittenes, versetztes Bild )

 

Hört sich aber eher nach Problemen mit vsync an. Welchen Window Manager verwendest du? Compositing? Welche Grafikkarte+Treiber? vlc mit libva/vdpau-Support kompiliert?

----------

## scurrell

 :Embarassed:  Ich hab es doch nicht geschafft, ein echtes gentoo zu installieren, weshalb ich bei Sabayon bin.  :Embarassed: 

Und die "Sabayonen" haben von kompilieren, doch viel mehr Ahnung als ich. Hoffentlich gibt es jetzt keinen

"Familienknatsch".

( Sowohl vom technischen Verständnis her, als auch vom schlechtem englisch. Desweiteren ist lesen sehr anstrengend geworden (Augenkrankheit))

Und kompilieren geht i.M. nicht, da mir keine Festplatte zu Verfügung steht.

Edit: Thema auf <gelöst> gesetzt.

----------

